# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Niet met zieke kindjes naar ziekenhuis/rusthuis - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Niet met zieke kindjes naar ziekenhuis of rusthuis*

Kleine kinderen met een loopneusje of andere tekenen van een luchtweginfectie neemt u het best niet mee naar het ziekenhuis of naar een rusthuis wanneer u een zieke of een bejaarde gaat bezoeken. 

Kinderen zijn namelijk de belangrijkste verspreiders van het griepvirus en van een aantal andere luchtwegvirussen. 
Dat is trouwens de reden waarom in een aantal landen wordt aanbevolen om jonge kinderen te vaccineren tegen de griep. 

Overigens geldt de aanbeveling om geen zieken en bejaarden te bezoeken ook voor volwassenen die de griep, een verkoudheid of een andere luchtweginfectie hebben: ook zij kunnen kwetsbare bejaarden of zieken besmetten. 

In België adviseert de Hoge Gezondheidsraad trouwens dat iedereen die in de gezondheidssector werkt en die in rechtstreeks contact komt met risicopersonen (bejaarden, chronisch zieken, enz.) – dit geldt niet alleen voor artsen en verpleegkundigen maar ook voor onderhoudspersoneel en dergelijke – zich zou laten vaccineren tegen de griep. In feite geldt dit ook voor alle mensen die geregeld op bezoek gaan in een ziekenhuis of bejaardeninstelling, of die veel contact hebben met een bejaarde of een chronisch zieke. 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------

